# 2nd Annual Midwest Waterfowl Fest - Aug 20th in Fargo



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

-------------------------------------

AUGUST 20, 2005
Scheels All Sports
3202 13th Avenue
Fargo ND

*EVENT SCHEDULE*
Saturday August 20, 2005
*9:00 - 9:45 am "Greenwing" Program* - Free event for kids (10 and under) to learn fun facts about waterfowl and also wildlife identification!

*10:00 - 10:45 am Youth Duck Calling Seminar* - Free seminar for kids to learn how to use a duck call. The first 50 participants will receive a free duck call courtesy of Primo's Duck Call!

*11:00 - 4:15 pm K-9 "Super Air" Challenge* - (Finals - 4:30 pm)
Dogs will compete for the longest jump from the end of the dock into the pool. A great event for the whole family to enjoy!

*11:00 am Youth Duck Calling Contest*
NOON 1st Annual Wild Game Cookoff - Bring your favorite Wild Game dish and compete for great prizes!

*12:15 pm Youth Canada Goose Calling Contest*

*1:00 pm Open Duck Calling Contest*

*2:00 pm Open Goose Calling Contest*

*3:45 pm ND State Duck Calling Championship* (ND residents only)

*4:30 pm K-9 "Super Air" Challenge - FINALS*
• FREE Hot Dogs & Coke products (11:00 - 4:00 pm) while supplies last.
• Door prize drawing every 30 minutes for great prizes!
• Coloring Contest (kids 10 & under) • Bouncy Castle & Slide for the kids!
• Waterfowl product companies on hand to show newest product lines!

Vendors include: Final Approach Browning Primos Nutri-Source
Foiles Calls J&K Taxidermy Columbia Heartland Custom Calls

Registration forms available at ND & MN Scheels locations
or register online at www.fargoparks.com

For more information,
please contact Craig Bjur at
(701) 241-1356 or by e-mail
at [email protected]

Visit www.fargoparks.com for more information on the
MIDWEST WATERFOWL FEST and other Fargo Park District events!
Prizes value over $10,000

For a full layout of the festival in PDF format, see here. (4.25 MB download)


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

North Dakota has the most sensible and grounded people of all the states. Where else could you find the park board of the largest city in the state sponsoring a hunting festival. Thank you Fargo Parks and Recreation and Scheels.


----------



## cliffy whitt (Jul 20, 2005)

It really is agreat time. last year over 50 dogs competed in the k-9 super air with a gordon setter jumping ove 24 feet. That is world class. There were some excellent callers in all the contests and very very competitive. Also great kids events and fun calling contests. Free hot dogs and coke products to anyone who attends. This contest is going to get larger each year and we are hopeful to grow into a large week long festival to support waterfowl hunting. Free to all who attend except for calling contests. Great waterfowl prize packages. you must watch the kids calling contests!!! They were hilarious!!

We are hoping to add more vendors and hope that they will continue to come out with booths and new equipment.

Cliffy Whitt


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I will be there for sure! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I talked to T-shot today and it sounds like Foiles is going to have a booth there.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Giddy Up!


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Awsome. Will drive down for sure with my hungover @ss. PJ & Jonser we should saddle up and go together. Maybe we can blow our ears out on the way down!!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Fargo Delta Waterfowl Chapter will also have a booth at the event. I think they will have a sign up sheet for the youth hunt too. If you interested in helping out the chapter make sure you stop by the booth and introduce yourself.

Should be a good event! :wink:


----------



## cliffy whitt (Jul 20, 2005)

*HERE IS THE PRIZE LIST FOR THE MIDWEST WATERFOWL FEST:*

_Check out the wild game cook off ... should be a great time!_

*Youth Duck & Canada Goose Calling Divisions*
1st, 2nd & 3rd Places-Trophies & gift packages

*Open Duck Calling Division *
1st Place-Trophy, 12 ga. Browning Shotgun, Case of 12 ga. Shells, 
Embroidered Commemorative Sweatshirt 
$100 Scheels gift certificate 
2nd Place-Trophy & Columbia Waterfowl Jacket & dozen decoys
$75 Scheels gift certificate
3rd Place-Trophy & Lacrosse Waders

*Open Canada Goose Calling Division* 
1st Place-Trophy, Benelli Nova 12 ga. Shotgun, Case of 12 ga. Shells
Embroidered Commemorative Sweatshirt 
$100 Scheels gift certificate 
2nd Place-Trophy & Columbia Waterfowl Jacket 
$75 Scheels gift certificate
3rd Place- Trophy & Danner Hunting Boots

*North Dakota State Duck Calling Championship*
1st Place- Trophy & $500 travel package 
(National Championships held in Stuttgart, AK)
Embroidered Commemorative Sweatshirt 
2nd Place- Trophy & gift package
3rd Place-Trophy & gift package

*K-9 "Super Air" Challenge*
1st Place-Trophy & Year supply of Nutri-Source dog food
$100 Scheels gift certificate 
Embroidered Commemorative Sweatshirt 
2nd Place-Trophy, Dog Bed & $50 Scheels gift certificate & Dog Vest
3rd Place-Trophy & $25 Scheels gift certificate

*Wild Game Cook Off*
1st Place-Trophy & Commemorative Camouflage Apron 
$50 Scheels gift certificate
2nd Place-Trophy & $25 Scheels gift certificate 
3rd Place-Trophy & $10 Scheels gift certificate


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why isnt there a ND state goose comp? Only for residents?


----------



## cliffy whitt (Jul 20, 2005)

I think you will see it next year. Therre really is not one sanctioning body like the World duck calling championships for goose calling. There alot of differnt national contest for the goose calling.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

If anyone is going to this from GF. We should car pool. PM me.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I was there on Saturday. It would be nice if this could grow into something like the Minnesota Game Fair in Anoka. First step, get it off the parking lot and find a field where you can actually spread out - especially with the dogs, you could have retrieving events, etc.

Good start.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have heard, unsubstantiated report, that they are trying to do that very thing. I think it will always be in Scheels parking lot for the obviuos business reasons, but from what I understand, they will try and make this a two day event like a game fair.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They will never be able to grow if it remains at Scheels, they need to find a neutral spot so vendors that aren't pimped at Scheels would be welcome also. Put it out at the fairgrounds and open the door to all vendors, it could be huge.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Scheels is the sponsor and started the event. They deserve to have in front of their store for now but if they continue the billing of the Midwest Waterfowl fest it'll have to grow or people, IMO, will stop coming to the fair. They are doing a good job in my opinion for now. Some of you guys are right though. It won't get much bigger if the venue isn't changed.....Without the space expanding greatly it'll be hard to sell to too many vendors. Need area where dogs can run a little.

Good job to the guys at Scheels for getting something like this started in Fargo. It just takes time to build on these things for the future.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Have any of you drove past the new Scheels they are building on 45th Street in Fargo?
I think they will have enough room when that store is finished. It is huge and on an huge lot with alot of extra outside space!

Spoiler92


----------



## cliffy whitt (Jul 20, 2005)

You guys are completley missing the point of the event. First of all Scheels is a sponsor. This is a community event to celebrate waterfowl hunting and nothing more. The Fargo Park District is the lead agency of the event. Scheels has done a wonderful job in promoting and sponsoring the event. Yes we would like to grow the event and add more vendors and events. Please keep in mind that this is supposed to be fun and inexpensive event. As yopu can see everything is free. No admmission, free parking free t-shirts, free hotdogs, free coke products, free duck calls, free calling seminarsto kids . 30 free du memberships to kids purchased by the Fargo Park District , 100 free duck calls, free super air free verical jump. Everything is free except the adult calling contests. As you can see the prizes are nice for a $25.00 entry fee. 2 calling rounds plus a t-shirt. Yes scheels does benefit from the event but they have been fantastic to work with on this event. They have donated all the prizes, trophies and their staff for the event. But all that other stuff you see like stage pool, hot dogs coke,etc was paid for by the Fargo Park District which makes it a community event not something done to make a profit. We love waterfowl hunting and are doing our best to put on a fun event for others to enjoy!!!!!! Cliffy Whitt


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

CW,
Thanks.

I didn't realize the event was sponsored by Fargo Parks as the lead organization.....How about holding it at a neutral location and getting all the sporting organizations involved?

I know that might be a lot of work. I'm one of the guys starting the new Delta Chapter in Fargo and I know what it might entail to get this event moving towards a true Midwest Fest. Delta would certainly entertain the idea of becoming more involved in future planning as would other organizations in the Fargo area.

Maybe Scheels can keep the sponsorship of the calling contests...SW may want to add a sponsorship of a field trial event....and GM might run the vendor fair....just ideas. I'd hate to see 3-4 "Events" popping up every Fall as a way for one store to promote over the other. You know, sort of like our medical systems in Fargo.....2 of everything at each location.

Make this a true "MIDWEST WATERFOWL FEST" and get more people involved. It will help all the retailers in Fargo by bringing in more outside people to the area.

Thanks to all that have started the ball rolling.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I think the North Dakota Retriever Club on Hwy 10 would entertain the idea of allowing it's grounds to be used for such an event. NDRC has all the room in the world, plus ponds for dog work and dock jumping, parking, and plenty of area for venders, plus easy access off of HWY 10.


----------

